# New England Pellet L.L.C.  -  Part VI



## Wet1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Since the last thread was locked, I thought it was important to keep this topic active on the top of the board so folks can continue to put pressure on NEP LLC and continue making sure the word spreads.  The last thread is located here:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/25743/


I received an interesting call tonight from a woman at NBC ch30 regarding a followup to one of the emails I sent out.  Even though I received my pellets, they still wanted to do an interview with me on this matter.  I had to decline because my left eye is bandaged up from an eye surgery I just underwent and I can't take any amount of bright light.  Anyway, it sounds like they have done a lot of snooping around and I was told the AG has received numerous letters as of late complaining about fraudulent business practices from the folks at NEP LLC.  It sounds like there is indeed strength in numbers.  Ironically, I was told they have been unable to get in touch with the owner.  

For those of you who still have not received a refund or your pellets, getting in touch with the AG is a very wise move at this point.  You also might want to contact the folks at ch 30...

*NBC (ch 30) in CT is running a story tonight on the nightly new at 11 PM regarding New England Pellet L.L.C., I don't think this will be the last we hear about them...*


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 11, 2008)

WVIT NBC 30 made this the lead story. They even showed this forum as they scrolled down the thread.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 11, 2008)

kbd627 said:
			
		

> WVIT NBC 30 made this the lead story. They even showed this forum as they scrolled down the thread.



Went to their site and couldn't find it.  Got a link?


----------



## newf lover (Nov 11, 2008)

I found the video at-
http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Customers__Where_are_The_Wood_Pellets__Hartford.html

If that fails, do a search on the site, keyword "pellets".


----------



## crausch (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not affected by this but I have followed the threads and found it very interesting and POWERFULL. I viewed the video on the CT news station and it nice to hear the AG appears ready to take legal action.

I also noticed that the news story by showing Hearth.com in the clip has generated some new members for this forum. I hope everyone gets pellets, refunds or compensation. Good luck!


----------



## JustWood (Nov 11, 2008)

"failed to respond to our(AG) office"
This guy is in deep doo doo now. This guy should have responded and  "stoped the train" at the AG's office. He could have told his side of the story and negotiated without going to court. Now it's gonna cost him some attorneys fees. Gonna get interesting now.


----------



## webbie (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for keeping it going!

I guess Hearth.com became famous for a couple seconds there!


----------



## escobarmj (Nov 11, 2008)

This clarification was buried down deep in the previous thread, but I think it is worth repeating since I was momentarily confused. 

"Just to clarify I am talking about a pellet retailer with the name of New England Pellet LLC, not the Pellet manufacturer New England Wood Pellet LLC."


----------



## webbie (Nov 11, 2008)

To be more clear - this is not a reflection on the manufacturer of pellets with a similar name who is HQ in NH.

It is an outfit which sells and delivers pellets that they buy from various makers, and according to reports works out of a Garden Center in CT.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> To be more clear - this is not a reflection on the manufacturer of pellets with a similar name who is HQ in NH.
> 
> *It is an outfit which sells and delivers pellets that they buy from various makers*, and according to reports works out of a Garden Center in CT.



To the best of my knowledge, NEP LLC is only supplied pellets by NEWP, I have not heard of anyone else supplying NEP LLC during 2008.  NEP LLC is also (currently) an authorized dealer for NEWP.


I'm very happy to see we have made such a difference.  Just a couple of weeks ago it seemed there was very little activity and a lot more people w/o pellets.  Our actions have clearly made an impact!  Let's hope the AG gets the remainder of this mess taken care of...


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike J said:
			
		

> This clarification was buried down deep in the previous thread, but I think it is worth repeating since I was momentarily confused.
> 
> "Just to clarify I am talking about a pellet retailer with the name of New England Pellet LLC, not the Pellet manufacturer New England Wood Pellet LLC."



glad someone did clarify that i was a bit confused myself. NEWP (the manufacturer) has had a very good reputation among customers i have spoken with and i hope this similarity in name of 2 separate companies doesn't damage the reputation of the manufacturer guilt by association(of similar name) wouldn't be fair.


----------



## cmsbruce (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been waiting since July for my 5 tons of pellets. After many e-mails and phone calls not being returned I got in touch with a girl in the office who stated" your pellets are scheduled for Friday delivery" ( like I have not heard that before) . She goes on to tell me that they will not be supply pellets to the general public any longer. She states" we have to stop selling pellets because our customers are so difficult to deal with". I almost laughed out loud to her, but not wanting to appear like any other difficult customer who has waited for 4 months for their pellet delivery I simply said " I agree, I just wish all my customer would just go away and stop bothering me for what they contracted for.  I got an immediate silence at the other end of the line, her next comment was killer, " we have had a truck break down and we are now running behind in delivery by at least two days". She then states that " we also have not gotten our pellet delivery for this week". Well, if that's not covering the bases for no delivery again , I do not know what is. 
   Where is the States Attorney when you need him. I expect the next comment to be , we will cancel this order and re-fund your money so you can go out and buy pellets for $100.00 more per ton. I guess they should be thankful for my $1300.00 interest free loan. My next call is to the states attorneys office , i think that this is a clear case of fraud! I have no doubt that one less customer for these guys is exactly what they are looking for. What that saying, be careful what you wish for, you might just get it.


----------



## webbie (Nov 11, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> To the best of my knowledge, NEP LLC is only supplied pellets by NEWP, I have not heard of anyone else supplying NEP LLC during 2008.  NEP LLC is also (currently) an authorized dealer for NEWP.
> .


Once again, I think you are muddying the waters - whatever relationship the vendor has with others is something we cannot gleam. We don't know if he gave bad checks to his suppliers nor whether he has multiple suppliers, etc. 

We don't know what his contracts are, etc.- nor should we. Nor do we need to.

We only know one thing...and that is NEP has been misleading their customers and not calling them back - and not responding quickly to demands for refunds.

Although you may not be trying to muddy the facts, making assumptions that it is his vendors fault is over the top. For some reason, this seems to be one of the few outlets having as big of a problem...yet the manufacturer supplies thousands of outlets. 

Let's keep the speculation out of it because it does not have any bearing on the issue. 

The problem and lesson as I see it - never have anyone charge your credit card for goods they cannot immediately deliver......that is, unless you 100% trust them (maybe a stove shop which has been there 20 years, etc.). 

Also, if you do, note that some cards and paypal, etc. only allow you to dispute for a fixed amount of time (30 days), although they often have appeal processes that can kick in after that.

Most importantly, get a supplier who is reasonable and has a spotless reputation.


----------



## ducker (Nov 11, 2008)

what a nightmare... I was in this way back in june/july when I pre-ordered only to find out that they didn't deliver to me, and it took a good 3 weeks of every other day calling and emailing to get my money back from them.

Sorry for all those that are still in the dark with this company.  I hope they come through on their deliveries.


----------



## gw2kpro (Nov 11, 2008)

cmsbruce said:
			
		

> I expect the next comment to be , we will cancel this order and re-fund your money so you can go out and buy pellets for $100.00 more per ton.



I would bet that if you were to cancel your existing order, then re-order at today's prices ($100 more per ton) you would get your pellets quite quickly.  

There's no way that they couldn't have filled your JULY order by now.......... that is, unless the pellets that they got between then and now went....... oh, I don't know......... to people who paid more per ton......... 

Why fill all those standing orders you already took payment for when people are willing to pay more today?  Just give them the runaround until they cancel their order.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 11, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Thanks for keeping it going!
> 
> I guess Hearth.com became famous for a couple seconds there!



So, Craig, you gonna get some bucks for allowing them to show the website?????????


----------



## kbd627 (Nov 12, 2008)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here's link to video http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Customers__Where_are_The_Wood_Pellets__Hartford.html

Craig..watched it again on cpu they scroll past one of your posts so your pictire was on too!


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Wet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I fail to see how I have muddied the waters.  What I stated is very accurate.  Throughout 2008, NEWP has been the sole pellet supplier to NEP LLC.  Up to this point, they have not been getting pellets from anyone else.  Also, as confirmed by NEWP, NEP LLC is an authorized dealer for them.  That's all I stated and I don't think you can argue any of this is untrue.  I also fail to see anything "muddy" about this, it's actually very clear and true.




> We don't know what his contracts are, etc.- nor should we. Nor do we need to.


Well we know NEP has a contract with NEWP and we also know NEP has already received all the "Warm Front" brand pellets they were allocated to distribute within CT & MA.  This has also been publicly stated by NEWP.




> We only know one thing...and that is NEP has been misleading their customers and not calling them back - and not responding quickly to demands for refunds.


You certainly don't have to tell me anything about this.  I've easily placed 100-200 calls to NEP from May to Nov. trying to get in touch with them.  I think they called me back twice, and one of those two times was to take my order (they were VERY responsive about taking my money!)




> Although you may not be trying to muddy the facts, making assumptions that it is his vendors fault is over the top. For some reason, this seems to be one of the few outlets having as big of a problem...yet the manufacturer supplies thousands of outlets.


Where in this thread did I make ANY assumptions????  Where did you get that out of "To the best of my knowledge, NEP LLC is only supplied pellets by NEWP, I have not heard of anyone else supplying NEP LLC during 2008.  NEP LLC is also (currently) an authorized dealer for NEWP."???  There are no assumptions there.  I think you are reading into something that certainly isn't there.  Your earlier post said "It (NEP LLC) is an outfit which sells and delivers pellets that they buy from various makers", I was just clarifying the actual situation.  NEWP is their only current supplier and they are an authorized dealer for them.  Simple as that.  If you want to call that "over the top" so be it.

To be fair, I have in the past speculated that part of NEP's problem with failing to deliver pellets might have been because NEWP was not supplying them pellets fast enough.  I don't know what the actually status was or is on that, but NEWP has stated more recently that NEP has now already received all of their CT & MA Warm Front brand allocations... Anything they receive from this point on should be labeled with their NEWP brand label and NEP LLC is only authorized to sell these pellets in NY and NJ.  Despite this, the 5 tons of pellets I recently received (in CT) from NEP LLC, were NEWP's Green Supreme brand label...

Either way, you're right, we don't hear about other NEWP dealers having so many problems... It's quite clear NEP LLC is managed very, very, poorly.  In fact, I think these clowns have taken poor customer service to a new low level.




> Let's keep the speculation out of it because it does not have any bearing on the issue.


No speculation here, although if you want to read into my words, I guess you could make a case that I did hint or speculate that NEWP might drop NEP LLC as one of their authorized dealers after this year...




> The problem and lesson as I see it - never have anyone charge your credit card for goods they cannot immediately deliver......that is, unless you 100% trust them (maybe a stove shop which has been there 20 years, etc.).


So true.




> Also, if you do, note that some cards and paypal, etc. only allow you to dispute for a fixed amount of time (30 days), although they often have appeal processes that can kick in after that.


Good point, although it should be noted Paypal's dispute process is almost useless and it very heavily favors the seller.




> Most importantly, get a supplier who is reasonable and has a spotless reputation.


Good suggestion.


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 12, 2008)

newf lover said:
			
		

> I found the video at-
> http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Customers__Where_are_The_Wood_Pellets__Hartford.html
> 
> If that fails, do a search on the site, keyword "pellets".


Well, it seems everyone should all feel better now - the reporter said that the owner has assured her "that he is doing _* everything possible*_ to make his customers happy and will _*eventually*_ make all this right".

I'm reminded of all of those TV murder mysteries where the killer finally confesses and says "I just needed to kill him, it just wasn't possible to let him get away with what he did to me."...in this case, we need to understand that calling customers back, returning emails, delivering pellets just isn't possible. He's doing everything that is possible...he said so. Framed that way, it's no wonder he feels put upon by all the unreasonable customers. It all depends on how you view reality. 

This guy really needs a Clue card.


----------



## iceman (Nov 12, 2008)

it's a shame...  i feel bad for everyone involved...  people who ordered in may june should have theres by now.. i can only imagine how many tons this guy actually tried to order...
interesting though i got a call from pelletsales telling me about the demand for pellets is very high because evryone bought stoves this year and so forth
he mentioned that they are the only reliable company as many others ordered more than what they could get from the mills  and since they order from mills nationwide the have better supplies for now then most others... you think he hasn't heard about this guy?!?!?!?!  especially since he called me from new hampshire!
i truly feel bad for those who are still waiting for pellets... and this guy shoulda done things differently.... he should be getting it from kentucky instead of trying to get newp exclusivlely to fill his orders at this point!!


----------



## mralias (Nov 12, 2008)

The AG in CT better get the name right. He called them "New England Wooden Pellets".  Hope the investigation is a little more percise.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 12, 2008)

mralias said:
			
		

> The AG in CT better get the name right. He called them "New England Wooden Pellets".  Hope the investigation is a little more percise.



Yeah, I noticed that, too.


----------



## FredJ (Nov 13, 2008)

How do I file with the AG ( any links?)? And would I need to file with both CT and MA (I'm in MA)


----------



## JustWood (Nov 13, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> it's a shame...  i feel bad for everyone involved...  people who ordered in may june should have theres by now.. i can only imagine how many tons this guy actually tried to order...
> interesting though i got a call from pelletsales telling me about the demand for pellets is very high because evryone bought stoves this year and so forth
> he mentioned that they are the only reliable company as many others ordered more than what they could get from the mills  and since they order from mills nationwide the have better supplies for now then most others... you think he hasn't heard about this guy?!?!?!?!  especially since he called me from new hampshire!
> i truly feel bad for those who are still waiting for pellets... and this guy shoulda done things differently.... he should be getting it from kentucky instead of trying to get newp exclusivlely to fill his orders at this point!!



Why wood pelletsales call YOU out of the blue to tell you this!


----------



## iceman (Nov 13, 2008)

they were doing a follow up on an email they a week or 2 ago that supposedly talked about deman and ordering ...but since i haven't read it i asked it what it said .. and thats what he told me... so he wasn't calling out of the "blue" he was calling people they send emails too..


----------



## iceman (Nov 13, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i still believe that part of it a big part was due to not getting pellets from newp they are the ;argest here in new england and make prolly 10 different names of pellets
before there was a site that had where every pllet was made and you would be surprised how many names came from the same plant...
the one guy in this area that always had pellets (because he sold to customers only Stove cust)
ran out of newp early in july and got some brand rr in from kentucky.


----------



## Concerned0331 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am posting this to the response to all of the posts I have read regarding New England Pellet LLC. I'd like to say that I am aware of the owner and I know for a fact that over this past summer he has had a brand new inground pool put in and then I saw a brand new Porche parked in the front yard, and his front porch and yard was all redone. 
Please be vigilant and get your money back if you can.


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Concerned0331 said:
			
		

> I am posting this to the response to all of the posts I have read regarding New England Pellet LLC. I'd like to say that I am aware of the owner and I know for a fact that over this past summer he has had a brand new inground pool put in and then I saw a brand new Porche parked in the front yard, and his front porch and yard was all redone.
> *Please be vigilant and get your money back if you can*.


Very sound advice.  I'd also suggest that anyone waiting for a refund/pellets should send a letter to the AG ASAP if you have not already done so... dont wait folks


----------



## newf lover (Nov 26, 2008)

Another article in the Hartford Courant this morning. Doesn't look like the story will just fade away.

http://www.courant.com/news/local/columnists/hc-watchdog1126.artnov26,0,4789043.column


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm glad to see the AG is digging his heals in and read to stick it to them.  I'd love to know how many people have been shafted by NEP, obviously we are only a fraction.


----------



## ct wood man (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello guys...Unfortunately I wasnt one of the people that got scammed by Steve...He is in a lot more trouble than just the Pellet Business,,,He is also a State of Connecticut employee that was delivering the pellets while he was collecting workers compensation,,So anyone that had him deliver pellets, should come forward and address this issue...It was a real dirt bag move on his part, and he knew all about the shortage while he was taking orders...


----------



## ct wood man (Nov 27, 2008)

As for the earlier post about all the items that Steve has purchased with your money...Alll of that is correct, and he will brag about it when he talks about it....He is currently out on workers comp. due to some false injury..I am sure the Attorney General would love to hear about that...


----------



## Lorilooo (Nov 28, 2008)

FYI...Stopped over to NEP LLC today and (surprise!) not a pellet to be found, office is dark and empty.  Looks like they could possibly be done.  I'm guessing the state may have stepped in?  Stayed tuned as this is far from over!   8-/


----------



## FredJ (Nov 28, 2008)

matchstickchick said:
			
		

> office is dark and empty.  Looks like they could possibly be done.



Umm.. Dark and empty as in just no one there, or Dark and Empty as in Moved out furniture and all .....


----------



## Lorilooo (Nov 29, 2008)

No computers, printers or phones.  Just stacks of orders on desk.


----------



## suzannegale (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, they're done. If that's the office they were operating their business out of, they're done. I hope everyone is able to recoup the money they spent pre-ordering. In NH, we had a local oil comapny go out of business. Lots of people who pre-paid lost a couple of thousand dollars because the company was not solvent enough to recompsense those expenses and bankruptcy proceedings did not protect the consumer. The local oil company simply didn't have the money - can't squeeze blood out of a stone. The big oil companies have a ton of money, but the local companies live by the whim of the market. They weren't trying to screw people, unlike this pellet company.


----------



## LT_Rooster (Nov 29, 2008)

Is that the Enfield office that was closed?  I will stop over there tomorrow.  I was assured by NEWP (in Jaffrey N.H.) that they would make it right.  Will follow up with them next week.


----------



## Pellet-King (Nov 30, 2008)

Big article in yesterdays JI, Blumenthol is involved and by monday he's persuing legal action.

I almost bought from them past june, $205 a ton sounded good.

I buy for the past 10 yrs at Walmart or Home depot.


----------



## FredJ (Nov 30, 2008)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> Big article in yesterdays JI, Blumenthol is involved and by monday he's persuing legal action.




What is "JI" and is it available online?


----------



## foldsct (Nov 30, 2008)

JI is the Journal Inquirer, and yes it is available online......


http://www.journalinquirer.com/


----------



## richg (Dec 1, 2008)

So far, two out of three online pellet pellet dealers I've come across have proven to be thieves-Dogwood Energy and New England Pellet. Pelletsales is on the up and up, but they are pricey. At this point, I am so leery of online ordering that it just won't happen. If a retailer has pellets in stock, I have money in stock. No pellets, no money. Deal?


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 1, 2008)

matchstickchick said:
			
		

> FYI...Stopped over to NEP LLC today and (surprise!) not a pellet to be found, office is dark and empty.  Looks like they could possibly be done.


Sadly, this comes as no surprise.  Although, I'm surprised it took this long.


----------



## Panhandler (Dec 1, 2008)

richg said:
			
		

> So far, two out of three online pellet pellet dealers I've come across have proven to be thieves-Dogwood Energy and New England Pellet. Pelletsales is on the up and up, but they are pricey. At this point, I am so leery of online ordering that it just won't happen. If a retailer has pellets in stock, I have money in stock. No pellets, no money. Deal?



The Dogwood crew were really crooked. I ordered in April and didn't get money back til October, about 2 weeks before they filed bankruptcy. It was a real frustrating flashback hearing about this NE  mess this year. Especially when people kept believing they would come thru, wanted to scream at them.


----------



## Obie25 (Dec 1, 2008)

So has anyone received refunds or pellets or anything from them in the past couple weeks?


----------



## TheDarkSide (Dec 1, 2008)

http://blogs.courant.com/george_gombossy/2008/12/new-england-pellet-sued-for-mi.html


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 1, 2008)

steveNH said:
			
		

> http://blogs.courant.com/georgeombossy/2008/12/new-england-pellet-sued-for-mi.html




I guarantee the state gets money and the customers will get nothing.Maybe you should call the prison and ask for your money


----------



## DiggerJim (Dec 1, 2008)

steveNH said:
			
		

> http://blogs.courant.com/georgeombossy/2008/12/new-england-pellet-sued-for-mi.html


Unfortunately a relatively meaningless solution. NEP merely has to declare bankruptcy and walk away; whatever assets are left are distributed to the creditors and I would think the individual customers are probably pretty far down the list of creditors (his landlord, vehicle lien holders, etc. are likely to have supremacy). 

The AG doesn't have to "fight for" a court order against them - it's a pretty easy standard to meet; he's just got to file the paperwork. What he should be doing is pursuing criminal charges for fraud & theft that would survive the business' bankruptcy proceedings. As it stands, Steve either walks away and starts a new company or sticks it out & refunds the money but fights the imposition of additional penalties and plea bargains that away in return for paying the money back - the state would likely accept that in order to have a "win" for the consumers (they get their money back). In the long run in either case, the folks who bought from them are stuck paying far larger $ for their pellets or waiting until next year to fire up those stoves.

If the AG went the criminal route rather than the civil one he's pursuing, at least Steve would likely end up with a roommate named Bubba. His partner Jason would no doubt rat him out in a minute to avoid prison time - corrections folks make really big targets when they hit the other side of the cage.

(BTW, was it "Jason" who posted in an earlier thread that he had enough money to buy all the pellet plants in New England?)


----------



## webbie (Dec 1, 2008)

Small business is just like large business- they can walk away from their debts. Try collecting a pension from Enron.

The sad fact is....that folks should not have given this company so much leeway. It's a hard lesson to learn for those of us with some level of trust, but the fact is that after the check clears you are pretty much sunk.

The good news is this - those who paid with credit card and paypal might actually be able to get their money back. You might have to be the squeaky wheel, but some of these credit card companies have automatic guarantees, etc. 

Try it - and don't give up easily.

And, in the future, don't give money to people you cannot 100% trust.


----------



## smilejamaica (Dec 1, 2008)

well... who do you trust 100 % .  put it on a credit card next time .make sure before you buy it. it will be coverd if they dont produce the product.


----------



## Obie25 (Dec 1, 2008)

Paypal can't do anything.  We tried that route.  ALso have heard that if too much time has gone by the credit card companies can't help you either.


----------



## itworks (Dec 1, 2008)

I truly feel very badly for those of you who were duped, and cheated by these a-holes, and I hope the AG provides some financial relief for you. Sometimes lessons are expensive, but I can only hope we all learned from this, "buyers beware". We all are looking for the cheapest prices for anything, but remember to protect yourselves for what we think can't happen. I use my credit cards for everything. If you keep your receipts and statements, most credit card companies double your original warranties for at least an additional year.


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 2, 2008)

I paid with Paypal back in may with cc.  I will probably wait for the AG to state what the best thing to do is.  Make sure you file with his office (download the form and fax it in).  I can not imagine that he will be able to file for bankruptcy if the AG determines that he just took people's money with no intent to deliver.  

Again, NEWP is going to work with the CT AG's office to make it right, so I assume if we make a claim with CT AG office, we might get pellets at the agreed price.


----------



## Obie25 (Dec 2, 2008)

We have filed with the AG and they have our claim form.  So we shall see what happens there.  The lady at the AG's office did say they are working with the lawyers from NEWP LLC.
So we will wait and see...


----------



## JustWood (Dec 2, 2008)

Civil suits,judgements, etc. will get wiped out by bankruptcy.Pay Pal and credit card companies won't have a leg to stand on. The best thing that could happen for consumers that have been duped is for criminal charges to be filed by the AG and followed through with. These 2 douche bag POS are probably sun bathin' in the Bahamas right now laughin' their azz off. They got it comin'!


----------



## splash (Dec 2, 2008)

LT said:
			
		

> I paid with Paypal back in may with cc.  I will probably wait for the AG to state what the best thing to do is.  Make sure you file with his office (download the form and fax it in).  I can not imagine that he will be able to file for bankruptcy if the AG determines that he just took people's money with no intent to deliver.
> 
> Again, NEWP is going to work with the CT AG's office to make it right, so I assume if we make a claim with CT AG office, we might get pellets at the agreed price.



Thanks; what is the form?  I looked at the AG website but not sure what form to use.
On Wed. the 26th, there was a sign on the door at the office in Enfield that said they were closed until Dec. 1.


----------



## splash (Dec 2, 2008)

LT said:
			
		

> I paid with Paypal back in may with cc.  I will probably wait for the AG to state what the best thing to do is.  Make sure you file with his office (download the form and fax it in).  I can not imagine that he will be able to file for bankruptcy if the AG determines that he just took people's money with no intent to deliver.
> 
> Again, NEWP is going to work with the CT AG's office to make it right, so I assume if we make a claim with CT AG office, we might get pellets at the agreed price.



I don't think PayPal is going to be of any help to me getting my refund as you have to file the dispute within 45 days from the date of payment.  For me it's been 4 months.

The PayPal Resolution Center — your first step for any issue
Whether you encounter a problem with an item you purchased on or off eBay, the first step is to go to our Resolution Center to begin the dispute process.

Here’s how it works:

Visit the Resolution Center and open a dispute within 45 days from the date you sent payment. 
PayPal encourages both parties to communicate directly with each other to amicably resolve the dispute. 
If you are unable to resolve the dispute, the next step is to file a claim within 20 days from the date the dispute was opened.


----------



## splash (Dec 2, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> steveNH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it was Jason but he referred to himself as Jason Thaddeus from Long Island NY.  Interesting that he's from East Longmeadow.


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 2, 2008)

how can you file for bankruptcy when you didn't run out of money? you ran out of what you sell.they also (ag)has proof that they took money with maybe the chance they could not deliver.



There over head is very low considering there money intake in the last 6 month's.


----------



## Obie25 (Dec 2, 2008)

*sigh*  This is the problem with the internet.  There is so much opinion and rumors and not much "fact".  Does anyone even know if the company is still operating?  One post says they closed their doors...another post says the sign out front of their office stated re-opening December 1st.    Has anyone been in touch with anyone who works with the company?    Just trying to figure out if the company is still operating.   Gosh knows we've tried calling and no one picks up the phone.  The website is still up...But actually havent visited the place myself.  Anyone have any info?   Thanks!


----------



## profitone (Dec 2, 2008)

My BBB dispute came up with empty with no response from NEP-- surprise!  Onto AG...


----------



## JustWood (Dec 2, 2008)

The BBB is simply a consumer/business dispute arbitrator. The business has to be a member in order for there to be any type of "punishment" if found to be in the wrong and even then it usually only  amounts to a negative mark by the BBB in their report. Lots of bark but no bite!
The AGs office on the other hand is basically an attorney fighting for the rights of the consumer.  BARK and BITE !   I wouldn't waste my time with the BBB.


----------



## profitone (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess it depends on what level of intimidation you want to lay on them-- I wanted a mild scolding- Now I'm going for more of raking.  I have had good luck with BBB in the past, as any bad press is bad news for an upstanding legit company...


----------



## Lorilooo (Dec 2, 2008)

obie25 said:
			
		

> *sigh*  This is the problem with the internet.  There is so much opinion and rumors and not much "fact".  Does anyone even know if the company is still operating?  One post says they closed their doors...another post says the sign out front of their office stated re-opening December 1st.    Has anyone been in touch with anyone who works with the company?    Just trying to figure out if the company is still operating.   Gosh knows we've tried calling and no one picks up the phone.  The website is still up...But actually havent visited the place myself.  Anyone have any info?   Thanks!



The company is not operating at this time.  That sign is just another last-ditch, means nothing, stall tactic on their part, I am sure.


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 2, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> LT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webbie (Dec 2, 2008)

obie25 said:
			
		

> *sigh*  This is the problem with the internet.  There is so much opinion and rumors and not much "fact".



Problem?
As compared with what?
If not for the internet, this guy would be holding a LOT more money. It is not the responsibility of someone else to make conclusions or decisions for each of us.

Armed with knowledge and others experience, we are just a little more forewarned. 

I suspect this situation tilts toward the worse....in other words, I would give no "benefit of the doubt" based on the reports and experiences so far.


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 2, 2008)

FredJ said:
			
		

> How do I file with the AG ( any links?)? And would I need to file with both CT and MA (I'm in MA)



Here's the CT link.  Print the form out and fax 'er in.
http://www.ct.gov/dcp/cwp/view.asp?a=1629&Q=274424&PM=1


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 2, 2008)

[quote author="obie25" date="1228250394"]*sigh* This is the problem with the internet. There is so much opinion and rumors and not much "fact". 




I think it was three weeks ago i gave you a "fact" you where not getting a refund.the Internet will stop someone from getting burned by theses two or others. you are looking for something that does not exist! your pellets or your money.


----------



## splash (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's the result from trying to file a dispute with my credit card company:
"Please be advised that due to the age of the selected transaction, we are unable to initiate a billing inquiry on your behalf.
In the event that you have any questions about an item(s) on your billing statement in the future please contact us within 60 days of the billing, return or expected delivery date(s) to ensure that your rights to an investigation are preserved."

So both Paypal has a 45 day cap and this credit card has a 60 day cap.  I am out of luck unless NEP LLC initiates a refund for me.

I am sick and tired of people reporting that there is a shortage of pellets.  There is no shortage except where NEP LLC stands.  In Western MA, Walmart, Home Depot, Brown's, Westfield Feed & Grain, Westfield Agaway, Squire Lumber and others have pellets.

_*What about a class action suit against the owners????????????????*_


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 2, 2008)

profitone said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on what level of intimidation you want to lay on them-- I wanted a mild scolding- Now I'm going for more of raking.  I have had good luck with BBB in the past, as any bad press is bad news for an upstanding legit company...


LOL, I think this situation is LONG past the "mild scolding" phase!  It was fairly clear the house of cards was tumbling fast last month...  About the only thing you can probably do (or should be doing) at this point is to contact the AG in writing if you haven't already done so already.


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 2, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> Here's the result from trying to file a dispute with my credit card company:
> "Please be advised that due to the age of the selected transaction, we are unable to initiate a billing inquiry on your behalf.
> In the event that you have any questions about an item(s) on your billing statement in the future please contact us within 60 days of the billing, return or expected delivery date(s) to ensure that your rights to an investigation are preserved."
> 
> ...


As I've stated in the past, PP is just about worthless when it comes to protecting a buyer, evn within the 45 day period... after that they are completely worthless!

I'm sure the AG will be organizing some type of suit against these clowns.  Their office will no doubt be contacting those who have contacted the AG's office.  I know I heard from them last week regarding my complaint.  I'm sure you'll have the opportunity to talk with them soon to see what their intentions are, as well as what you're independent options are.

As I've said many times before, for those of you who have been wronged by NEP, make sure you send a letter to the AG


----------



## Garry P (Dec 2, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> Here's the result from trying to file a dispute with my credit card company:
> "Please be advised that due to the age of the selected transaction, we are unable to initiate a billing inquiry on your behalf.
> In the event that you have any questions about an item(s) on your billing statement in the future please contact us within 60 days of the billing, return or *expected delivery date(s) *to ensure that your rights to an investigation are preserved."
> 
> ...



I would think you still have a claim, since the CC company states within 60 days of the expected delivery date. And from what I have been reading they kept giving you extended delivery dates.


----------



## iceman (Dec 2, 2008)

22 news reported about them tonight and the ag of conn made a statement...
apparently this guy KNEW he couldn't get enough pellets in june when NEWP (of new hampshire) told him they would be unable to give him what he wanted!!
i never knew he was told no........  many times i gave this kid the benefit of the doubt.. but after hearing the news i can't understand what he thought he was trying to do.....


----------



## Obie25 (Dec 2, 2008)

Whoa!  I didnt expect to feel the wrath of the hearth.com forum.  All I was asking was if someone had some actual facts.  I.E.  They spoke to someone at the company and yes - they in fact - have shut their doors.  The person who stated

"Think it was three weeks ago i gave you a “fact” you where not getting a refund.the Internet will stop someone from getting burned by theses two or others. you are looking for something that does not exist! your pellets or your money. "


This - no offense - is speculation and an opinion not a fact.    The person who stated

"The company is not operating at this time.  That sign is just another last-ditch, means nothing, stall tactic on their part, I am sure. "  How are you sure?  What do you know?  Or is this just more speculation.

Im just looking for someone who has factual information regarding the company not speculation.

Thanks!  I do like the forums and do appreciate all the information provided!


----------



## Lorilooo (Dec 3, 2008)

The only thing we know for sure right now is that we all have to be patient and see how this plays out.  Letters and claim forms to the AG have been sent by all of you involved (I hope!).  Let's all breathe...it's out of our control at this point, kids.


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 3, 2008)

obie said:
			
		

> Whoa! I didnt expect to feel the wrath of the hearth.com forum. All I was asking was if someone had some actual facts. I.E. They spoke to someone at the company and yes - they in fact - have shut their doors. The person who stated
> 
> "Think it was three weeks ago i gave you a “fact” you where not getting a refund.the Internet will stop someone from getting burned by theses two or others. you are looking for something that does not exist! your pellets or your money. "
> 
> ...




Sorry obie.Merry Christmas.i hope you get your refund real soon.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 3, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> Here's the result from trying to file a dispute with my credit card company:
> "Please be advised that due to the age of the selected transaction, we are unable to initiate a billing inquiry on your behalf.
> In the event that you have any questions about an item(s) on your billing statement in the future please contact us within 60 days of the billing, return or expected delivery date(s) to ensure that your rights to an investigation are preserved."
> 
> ...



Class action suit wood be great but  these steamin' piles of doo doo probably have no liquid assets (if they do , probably all equipment and property in someone elses name) to be seized and I'm sure the cash is stashed or spent. I believe  any judgement wood be wiped out IF the court awarded bankruptcy. The best action wood be criminal !


----------



## DiggerJim (Dec 3, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> how can you file for bankruptcy when you didn't run out of money? you ran out of what you sell.they also (ag)has proof that they took money with maybe the chance they could not deliver.
> 
> There over head is very low considering there money intake in the last 6 month's.


You don't need to be out of money to file bankruptcy - you just need to prove more liabilities than assets. With the track record these guys have been racking up relative to the truth, it shouldn't be a big deal for them to prove they can't cover their liabilities - especially when you figure on the legal charges they'll be incurring with the AG on their butts. Any cash or other assets will end up paying off expenses like the lawyers...and the owners' salaries


----------



## profitone (Dec 3, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> profitone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well- actually- my situation is not as dire as many out there but I did react to the signs early on and got a refund on the two out of three unshipped tons i pre-bought-- Just not on the $85 shipping charge for a 15 mile delivery of one ton of pellets!  I dont need to harp on this guys rep-- its well documented here, and I thank this forum for helping me see the light in time...


----------



## webbie (Dec 3, 2008)

FYI, I just got a refund from Paypal for an item not shipped from a vendor - yes, it is within 45 days and they simply did not answer the dispute, so paypal credited me.

When it comes to credit card companies, I think you have to go past the normal dispute. Get someone on the phone and explain. They have lots of "levels" and also certain guarantees that are over and above the normal disputes.


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 3, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So all we need to do is have people pay us for pellets we will never send them? sounds like Connecticut to me.the AG makes out and the Lawyers make out.yup Connecticut.


If they did get my money(almost did) i would get everybody involved and picket whee they live.


----------



## splash (Dec 3, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> DiggerJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to picket where they live!  I would love to get everybody together and picket but unfortunately we all work trying to earn more money to buy more pellets.
I am having no luck with either Paypal or credit card companies.  Paypal says they will investigate if they receive numerous complaints otherwise they referred me to Ebay and the following:

Our policy is to investigate a claim if it has been filed within 45 calendar days of the initial transaction. Unfortunately, we received your claim on11/6/08 which is after the 45 day deadline and, therefore, we cannot look into this claim. If it is still within 60 calendar days of the initial transaction date and the item was purchased on eBay, please contact eBay for further information as you may be able to file a claim with eBay directly. 

_*We do reserve the right to reopen any claim for investigation within 180 calendar days if we receive multiple complaints about a particular seller. We will contact you by email if this is the case.*_
I recommend to stay in contact with the seller in order to find a resolution that you are both happy with. 

If you'd like more information please have a look at our User Agreement.
You can find it by clicking on the link at the bottom of any PayPal page. You will find specific information on the 45-day deadline in the PayPal Buyer Protection Policy and PayPal Buyer Complaint Policy.

We appreciate your concern about the activity on your account. While the vast majority of online transactions are completed without complication, fraudulent activity can occur. If you feel you have become a victim of Internet Fraud, there is help available.

Below are options that can be used outside of PayPal.

  1. File an internet complaint report against the other party. 
         -National Fraud Information Center 
         -Internet Crime Complaint Center 
         -Better Business Bureau Online
  2. File a police report against the other party.

We appreciate your patience and understanding regarding this matter, and wish you continued success on PayPal.


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Like I said in the original thread way back in April, PP isn't going to offer you any protection...

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/16863/P44/#191343


----------



## Obie25 (Dec 3, 2008)

So how do we get paypal..to open up the claims against New England Pellets  Someone's post mentioned that if they get enough complaints. regarding a seller...

How many is enough?  Can all the paypal payers get togther somehow and complain to paypal?

And I did just read in the paper today that NEWP LLC has closed its doors.  And still owes the pellet manufacturers money.  So that doesn't bode well for us I fear!


----------



## imacman (Dec 3, 2008)

This just happened today:

www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Wood-Pellet-Company-Sued-By-State.html


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 3, 2008)

Notice how ------- Civel peneltys ---comes before-----customer rembersment------Do a search on the former victome's of S&F;oil.


----------



## ronzo (Dec 4, 2008)

ronzo - 02 December 2008 09:32 PM
for me, this all started on april 24. i orded 5 tons of pellets in good faith with new england pellet llc. the woman i spoke with said i would get the delivery in a couple of months, the end of june by the latest. in june some friends of mine from whatley ma ordered 8 tons from rick in chicopee, a separate company under the same name except that it was new england pellet north llc.  rick wouldn’t deliver that far north of chicopee so my friends asked if they could have the pellets dropped off at my place in westfield, i said that would be ok. two weeks later rick delivered my friends pellets(all 8 tons) to my place. that weekend they came and got their pellets. june came and went and i called in july, they said i should hear from them in a couple of weeks for a firm delivery date. entering august, i called again, i explained that i had to kick someone out of my garage space to make room for my pellets (losing $25 a month for a storage charge), she replied that they were alittle behind delivries because of the amount of orders that were coming in and to give them till the end of the month. once again in good faith i said ok. what a mistake. call after call all i got was a recrded message saying that all orders placed between march and may would be delivered in sept/oct. on oct 24, a friday, i was on vacation that week so i decided to call again, left amessage, not 2 minutes after this they called back(the only call i got from these people) this time i got a firm delivery date of nov.5. nov. 5 no pellets. nov. 6 called and the excuse was that their driver had to rush a family member to the emergeny room. ok that’s understandable. she said that by the end of the day or the next (friday nov. 7) i would have at least 2 tons ni my driveway. 3:00 pm friday nov. 7 my wife calls me at work, no pellets yet. now my patience is wearing thin. i call and i spoke with steve, he says the truck broke down. i tell him that his company’s communication skills are less than adequate and that they should have contacted customers and let them know. steve promised a partial delivery in the next week. i said that i hope so, seeing that i had gotten several people that i work with to order from him and they were concerned about their orders. fast forward to dec.2 no pellets, no calls, media, ct atty. gen., out a grand. sounds like fraud to me!  i wonder just how warm and finacially comfortable these people are this winter. i got more call backs from rick, who i didn’t order from, than steve’s company. maybe these people should spend some time on “ice” to show them how we feel. it’s been over 7 months, 8 months on christmas eve. i’m trying to heat my home, not have a baby!(my wife and i have picked out names for each of our pallets of pellets, if you read this rick you may get another chuckle). anyway ,in closing, hopefully this will be resolved (i tend to doubt it) before the temp plummets. hope rick gets a good contract next year with a a supplier. i will order from him instead(still have his number). for the ones down in enfield, hope you guys have a 5x8 room reserved with your names on it at the state hotel!


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 4, 2008)

This will all depend on where the money is... I mean, the guy collected $2-3 M.  Where did it all go?  NEWP in Jaffrey told me that they were going to make things right, and they seem like good folks.

It may be difficult to prove who recieved goods, since the record keeping at NEP seemed to be lacking.  (I didn't get an invoice for my partial delivery.... who knows what kind of records exist, if any!)


----------



## splash (Dec 4, 2008)

LT said:
			
		

> NEWP in Jaffrey told me that they were going to make things right, and they seem like good folks.)



Blumenthal said his office will fight for a court order blocking New England Pellet from further consumer harm, as well as civil penalties and restitution for customers.


How can NEWP "make things right" if the AG shuts down New England Pellet?  They should be shut down and sent to prison where Steve works.   
NEWP are nice folks but they are not going to refund our money or send us freebie pellets.

There's a store in Westfield advertising free delivery for orders over $299.00 during the holiday season. That's tempting since I have to put out another $900 to get through this season.  I heat only with pellets...


----------



## splash (Dec 4, 2008)

LT said:
			
		

> NEWP in Jaffrey told me that they were going to make things right, and they seem like good folks.)



Blumenthal said his office will fight for a court order blocking New England Pellet from further consumer harm, as well as civil penalties and restitution for customers.


How can NEWP "make things right" if the AG shuts down New England Pellet?  They should be shut down and sent to prison where Steve works.   
NEWP are nice folks but they are not going to refund our money or send us freebie pellets.

There's a store in Westfield advertising free delivery for orders over $299.00 during the holiday season. That's tempting since I have to put out another $900 to get through this season.  I heat only with pellets...


----------



## splash (Dec 4, 2008)

Article in today's Republican, Springfield MA
http://www.masslive.com/metroeast/republican/index.ssf?/base/news-14/1228378530170260.xml&coll=1

Also I was told that New England Wood Pellet in NH has OSHA problems since they had the fire and there is a shortage of pellets coming from NEWP.


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 5, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> How can NEWP "make things right" if the AG shuts down New England Pellet?



NEP is out of the picture, but if there's a liquidation of assets and seizure of accounts, AG could work with NEWP and another distributor to attempt to cover some of the losses.  NEWP might discount pellets for those affected, since NEP was an authorized distributor and wronged their customers.

Even if Steve ends up on the other side of the bars at his workplace, that doesn't help us.  That's why I asked "where is the money?".   If there is no recovery of funds, unfortunately there probably will be no remuneration.

I hope our legislature recognizes the need for law that protects us from this kind of scheme in the future (prepay energy).


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 5, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> Article in today's Republican, Springfield MA
> http://www.masslive.com/metroeast/republican/index.ssf?/base/news-14/1228378530170260.xml&coll=1
> 
> Also I was told that New England Wood Pellet in NH has OSHA problems since they had the fire and there is a shortage of pellets coming from WEWP.



I noticed that the owners' addresses were in this newspaper article.... interesting!


----------



## webbie (Dec 5, 2008)

Pure speculation, but having had the New England Pellet guy write emails to me a couple times....

If I owned a business I would not sell to him either! Chances are that his flakiness was evident to his suppliers long ago...with the expected results.

I am highly suspicious that NEWP has ANYTHING to do with it in a legal or ethical sense. A vendor is free to sell to whoever pays their bills...


----------



## Obie25 (Dec 5, 2008)

LT said:
			
		

> splash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we don't get our money back he'd better end up behind bars!


----------



## lass442 (Dec 6, 2008)

obie25 said:
			
		

> LT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Word has it that they are both in the Caymans right now. No joke... I heard this rumor today. Don't know for sure if it's true, but we'll find out this coming week!


----------



## Ductape (Dec 6, 2008)

Well....... it IS warmer in the Caymans!


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 8, 2008)

lass442 said:
			
		

> Word has it that they are both in the Caymans right now. No joke... I heard this rumor today. Don't know for sure if it's true, but we'll find out this coming week!



Contempt of court charge will not work in their favor... I heard the guy is 9 mo. from retiring, he's going to lose it all!


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 8, 2008)

LT said:
			
		

> lass442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wheres the contempt of court?


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 9, 2008)

Aren't you in contempt if you fail to show up?  I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 9, 2008)

LT said:
			
		

> Aren't you in contempt if you fail to show up?  I'm not a lawyer.




I think there in civil court.that would be criminal court.


----------



## cold feet (Dec 10, 2008)

yes it is a civl case now and from there we need to make it a criminal one .. keep calling and  being heard . dont let these guys vacation on YOUR money ... and spend it from what I heard they are good at that except putting the money into the pellets ..


----------



## Obie25 (Dec 10, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> LT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can be either.

Contempt Of Court -- Civil Or Criminal

A judge who feels someone is improperly challenging or ignoring the court's authority has the power to declare the defiant person (called the contemnor) in contempt of court. There are two types of contempt - criminal and civil. Criminal contempt occurs when the contemnor actually interferes with the ability of the court to function properly - for example, by yelling at the judge. This is also called direct contempt because it occurs directly in front of the judge. A criminal contemnor may be fined, jailed or both as punishment for his act.

Civil contempt occurs when the contemnor willfully disobeys a court order. This is also called indirect contempt because it occurs outside the judge's immediate realm and evidence must be presented to the judge to prove the contempt. A civil contemnor, too, may be fined, jailed or both. The fine or jailing is meant to coerce the contemnor into obeying the court, not to punish him, and the contemnor will be released from jail just as soon as he complies with the court order. In family law, civil contempt is one way a court enforces alimony, child support, custody and visitation orders which have been violated.


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 10, 2008)

where have they done this


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the thorough explanation.  I'm not sure they have missed their court date, but if they are out of the country, that's a bad position to leave your loved ones back in the states.  The right thing to do is fess up what they did and do their best to make resitution.


----------



## Obie25 (Dec 10, 2008)

LT said:
			
		

> lass442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## splash (Dec 10, 2008)

I know the owners are responsible for this mess but I kind of, wonder about the three office gals.  Did they know what was happening? after all they were processing the orders online and taking orders over the phone.  Wonder if they are related to either of the owners. 

Also can we go to court and watch?  How do we find out where and when?


----------



## splash (Dec 10, 2008)

If someone posted this article on this thread, I missed it. I was googling and happen to find it tonight.  In addition, Mr. Z about 48 years old appears to have 80+ old parents still alive and perhaps a son or nephew listed.  Mr. T about 57 years old has maybe a wife listed but he also is listed with addresses in Long Island, etc.  
Dec 8 article
http://blogs.courant.com/george_gombossy/2008/12/new-england-pellet-coowner-cla.html


Dec 4 article
http://blogs.courant.com/george_gombossy/2008/12/new-england-pellet-coowner-cal.html

http://www.topix.com/wire/city/suffield-ct


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 10, 2008)

do theses two even have a court date????? i think i would be out of the country so the court could not serve me to get a court date.delay everything till you get your act together.it does show there scared.you all forget that they know the system.


----------



## splash (Dec 10, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> do theses two even have a court date????? i think i would be out of the country so the court could not serve me to get a court date.delay everything till you get your act together.it does show there scared.you all forget that they know the system.



Does working at the prison constitute "knowing the system."  we don't know what the other guy did before becoming a thief!


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 10, 2008)

splash said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fitzgoblin (Dec 10, 2008)

Real name George Jason Tynan 15 east 69th street NY,NY bought the Stonehill property for 550,000 7/25/05 didnt get a mortgage until 11/16/05 for $ 440,000 First National Bank of Arizona. Signed a contract with degray Construction for 130k on 12/26/07 defaulted on $ 29k of it in March 2008 execution granted for $ 21,302 w/expenses 10/09/08. House not currently in foreclosure.


----------



## cold feet (Dec 11, 2008)

good work finding all all that information ! He should have stayed in new york ... sure he scammed some one there . somehow some way .. house not in fore closure yet  but you have to have an income to keep going .   As far as the girls in the office .. well they can not longer talk to people the way they did . as they are out of a job.......... so that is enough for me right there .. maybe they have time now to take a anger management course . which they need .. You know the saying . what goes around comes around ... Im sure in this case that will happen ....... Doing bad things comes back at you ........ Anyhow to all those who did get scammed by these guys  try to enjoy the Holidays ..


----------



## splash (Dec 11, 2008)

cold feet said:
			
		

> good work finding all all that information ! He should have stayed in new york ... sure he scammed some one there . somehow some way .. house not in fore closure yet  but you have to have an income to keep going .   As far as the girls in the office .. well they can not longer talk to people the way they did . as they are out of a job.......... so that is enough for me right there .. maybe they have time now to take a anger management course . which they need .. You know the saying . what goes around comes around ... Im sure in this case that will happen ....... Doing bad things comes back at you ........ Anyhow to all those who did get scammed by these guys  try to enjoy the Holidays ..



If you were ever on the other thread:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/25743/P242/

you will recall how arrogant and theatening George Jason Tynan was when he posted under New England Pellet LLC.  So he used our money to subsidize his big beautiful home in East Longmeadow.

"New England Pellet LLC - 10 November 2008 12:22 PM
ps ..to the geographical genius out there,..i do live in suffolk county,long island,,..and there are many more long islands but i happen to be in new york ! 
and yes,i am the financial investor and owner of the company....and unfortunatly have not been involved in the everyday running of the business,which i will take over now,not take care of any and all issues!! 
but after seeing you crucify ,kill and bury my company,i had a moral obligation to tell u all the real deal.. 

although obviously i cannot say anything else,other than...i have contracts that are being addressed with my"only “supplier,who is also addressing the amount of warm front i need...... 
unfortunatly if anyone ever comes to our facility(i would certainly be happy to talk to them as long as they are respectful and not abusive)and they see any other bag other than WARM FRONT"contracturally i am not supposed to sell this in mass and conn,only new york and new jersey 
if you email me personally i will be happy to share with you exactly what has transpired.. 

and oh ,by the way,..as far as stealing and taking peoples money and running away with it!! 
hmmm,thats not really what we do,since i could buy every pellet mill in the area if thats what i wanted to do..... 
u can email me at our nep,llc site and send to the attention of jason thaddeus.. 

ps steve is my general manager,not the owener,..my company is the 100% owner ..."

to his threatening:

"MR SPLASH/BURNING CHUNK,WHATEVER! 

IF YOUD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT DELIVERY ETC,...WE NEED YOUR REAL NAME,AND THE NAME THAT THE ORDER IS UNDER!! 

BECAUSE WHEN WE FIND OUT (AND I WILL) WHERE YOU LIVE AND WORK,IM GOING TO PUBLISH ALL OF YOUR “PERSONAL"INFO!! "


----------



## splash (Dec 11, 2008)

I am still working with credit card company and paypal.  Since I am in western MA, I feel that St of CT AG's office will not be able to help me.  I still have open cases with credit card co and paypal and this is the most recent reply from Paypal.

"We were notified by your credit card company that you filed a chargeback against this transaction. We understand that the reason for the chargeback is that you never received the goods or services you purchased from the seller. No further action is required by you at this time. If you have reconsidered and would like to cancel this chargeback, please click the Cancel Chargeback button below to begin the process of canceling this chargeback. "

Is anyone else in MA still trying to get a refund?  Another friend of mine went to the Police Chief in his town which happened to be East Longmeadow and was told there was nothing they could do to help them get a refund.


----------



## splash (Dec 11, 2008)

check out Steve Saczynski's house on www.visionappraisal.com.  It's menu friendly and you do have to sign-in once you get to the suffield, CT listing.  I have had logins for years and it's  reputable website.  My town in western ma uses it.  You can have a look at his nice 3000 sq ft house with the new landscaping and pool!


----------



## cold feet (Dec 12, 2008)

where have all the pellets gone .......Long time passing .. where have all the pellets gone .. long long time ago.. ..  when will they ever learn  . when will they ever learn!


----------



## profitone (Dec 12, 2008)

My credit card company reversed the charges on the full $85 delivery charge for one ton out of three (got NEP to refund the other 2 undelivered tons @ $250 per - a month ago)-- I faxed the CC co.  a copy of my BBB case and in a day or two they reversed the charges-- I originally paid over the phone by credit card NOT by paypal because Ive been hung out to dry by paypal and this wouldve been no different-- They are terrible!  Good luck to everyone else-- Im out of this mess...


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 12, 2008)

cold feet said:
			
		

> where have all the pellets gone .......Long time passing .. where have all the pellets gone .. long long time ago.. ..  when will they ever learn  . when will they ever learn!



They might be in that big barn just northeast of his house  (see google earth)...  Take a whiz in his pool while you are at it!


----------



## fitzgoblin (Dec 12, 2008)

Where has the owner gone--long time passing---where has the owner gone a very short time ago---where has the owner gone, in the Caymans everyone- he better learn to swim--he better leaaarn to swim


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 12, 2008)

if they did skip?? thats a good sign there in trouble when they return


----------



## fitzgoblin (Dec 12, 2008)

Doesnt have the cash he portends to couldnt buy a round at the local vfw. to say that he could buy every pellet mill around just shows a consciousness of guilt and apathy toward his customers and an arrogance that comes with swindling people and living off of their money.


----------



## cold feet (Dec 13, 2008)

lets face it .. If he had all the money to buy all the pellet mills he wanted . They would not be in th mess  right now . As any company that takes hundreds of orders  for hundreds and thousands and then posts on their web sight as of nov 1st wholesale only and then opens up a phone line for them to leave their name and number and they will get back to them ..certainly would have  delivered all the pellets that were ordered before that  .. you would think ..????????? and if he did have all that money they would not be sued for such a large amount of undelivered pellets ... we are not talking a couple people . or thousands its millions .. maybe they should move on to Hollywood .. they have the money and are good actors ....


----------



## LT_Rooster (Dec 15, 2008)

They couldn't be that dumb.  If they were indiscrimanately taking orders regardless of size (which it appears their internet site allowed them to do), they are going to swindle the wrong person.  I mean, I just shrugged my shoulders and called the cc company to get a refund.... but what if they took large orders from mobsters looking to turn the pellets for a profit?  Big trouble!


----------



## cold feet (Dec 15, 2008)

well if that happened then good as they would get what they have coming ... im a firm believer ,  that you screw people in this life you will pay somewhere down the road.. .. and Im sure they will ..  I dont need their pellets . im all set with pellets and lots of wood for our stove... what I want to see is them have to pay back all those people who could not afford to take a loss .. Dont worry  with out their greedy income they will not be able to keep up thier mortgage and what ever else they have going .... they will loose it ...


----------



## splash (Dec 15, 2008)

LT said:
			
		

> They couldn't be that dumb.  If they were indiscrimanately taking orders regardless of size (which it appears their internet site allowed them to do), they are going to swindle the wrong person.  I mean, I just shrugged my shoulders and called the cc company to get a refund.... but what if they took large orders from mobsters looking to turn the pellets for a profit?  Big trouble!



I can't figure out why I am having so much trouble getting a refund from my credit card co; the rest of you make it sound so easy yet my charge is being investigated to the hilt!!  I'm filing everywhere I can possibly file and I hope the rest of you who didn't get your money back is filing also in MA and CT with the Attorney General, Better Business Bureau, Small Claims Court and anywhere else.


----------



## cold feet (Dec 15, 2008)

it does take a long time .  they do have to investigate.. Im sure by now they have these two figured out with the large number of people who have filed reports     and from what I was told there is a very large number .  so from civil it will probably go criminal . which it should . sooner or later you should get your money back .  speak out . keep calling and dont let this go....  they didnt the more money the better ..


----------



## cmsbruce (Dec 15, 2008)

My credit card company refunded my entire balance for the non-delivered pellets. Their investigation only took a few days. Since we had file with the states attorneys office and forwarded the response to the credit card company. The credit card company was gald to refund the full balance. I have Chase as my credit card, it might depend on what company process your card.


----------



## cold feet (Dec 15, 2008)

thats great  .. Hopefully some others will have the same luck ... Im waiting . I want to get it from them ... they owe.....


----------



## cold feet (Dec 17, 2008)

for all those who filed with the atty general in Ct and mass . please also file with the bbb .. this can be done via internet  cne.bbb.org// its easy to file as they are already on file there with complaints . so just click and go . they want to hear from you  .. take a few mintues . its worth it ..


----------



## DiggerJim (Dec 18, 2008)

cold feet said:
			
		

> for all those who filed with the atty general in Ct and mass . please also file with the bbb .. this can be done via internet  cne.bbb.org// its easy to file as they are already on file there with complaints . so just click and go . they want to hear from you  .. take a few mintues . its worth it ..


Why is it worth any effort? The BBB is a voluntary self-policing organization with no power to do anything material to their members, much less non-member companies. They'll put it into the companys "permanent record"  for the next person who calls...but no one will be calling about these clowns 'cause they'll just dissolve the corporation. Any new business they start will have a clean record.


----------



## cold feet (Dec 18, 2008)

well I think your wrong on that one ..  these guys are in more trouble then you think and do nothing then you get nothing .. what goes around comes around .. and believe me it will to them also ...so maybe you or someone you know has had a bad time with the bbb but I know others who they have helped alot . and as far as the atty generals if your involved have you followed up with them with what is going on . I have .  and will continue to do so ..And things are being done


----------



## DiggerJim (Dec 18, 2008)

cold feet said:
			
		

> well I think your wrong on that one ..  these guys are in more trouble then you think and do nothing then you get nothing .. what goes around comes around .. and believe me it will to them also ...so maybe you or someone you know has had a bad time with the bbb but I know others who they have helped alot . and as far as the atty generals if your involved have you followed up with them with what is going on . I have .  and will continue to do so ..And things are being done


I'm not implying these folks aren't in a world of trouble (assuming the AG files criminal charges - the civil charges are likely to only result in corporate dissolution unless the AG can "pierce the corporate veil" and prove fraud...it's the beauty of the corporate structure), but the BBB isn't going to do anything to them. 

From the BBB's own website _"BBBs can help solve consumer/business problems. As private non-profit organizations, however, they cannot force a solution on parties to a dispute"_. BBBs can only help if the business in question is somewhat honorable or plans to remain in business and BBB membership or complaint status means something to them. In this case what the BBB has to say to or about them matters exactly 0. What matters is what the AG is doing to them.


----------



## cold feet (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for explaining that better..  I understand what you are saying and from what I was told next step would be criminal charges . for the reaason that they did know that they did not have the pellets and knew from newp that they were not going to get them . that is fraud if I ever heard it . so  the bbb is just another ave that I followed .. along with the atty genereals from mass and Ct .. and I will keep calling them and getting updates.. as we all know they have the right  to privacy .. well we didnt when they took our money .. so along with all the filing with all three the atty generels and the bbb ( to keep them out of business ) then I also will be calling on the court system .. they are criminals .. they took money knowing that they were not going to deliver  the products ..


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 19, 2008)

A great christmas gift would be them in jail for the holidays.lets pray.


----------



## cold feet (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes that would be great .....  honestly I dont know how they can sleep at night knowing that they SCAMMED all those people .. its really sick ..  I mean do they look around and say gee I worked hard for all I have .. Give me a break ..  They need to look at  walls .... and thats it ..  .. I wonder if they bought their wifes nice gifts for christmas ..... with OUR MONEY!  oh well   Like I have said before .. what goes around comes around ...  they willl see ....


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Any news on these A-holes?


----------



## cold feet (Dec 20, 2008)

they are probably going to let the poor guys enjoy Christmas with their family   im sure they will all be sitting around the pellet stove with a roaring flame and be talking about how good they have been this year............................................and how hard they worked ..


----------



## cold feet (Dec 26, 2008)

merry christmas  Jason ( George  ) and steve .. now can we get our money back ?????????????????????  we dont need your lousy pellets .  ... why dont you both get an honest hard working job like the rest of the people //  Think I iwll give th atty generals both a call again . and get them moving on this ... dont let this  die down . you need to speak for your rights .. and take theirs away .  they dont deserve them .


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 26, 2008)

cold feet said:
			
		

> merry christmas  Jason ( George  ) and steve .. now can we get our money back ?????????????????????  we dont need your lousy pellets .  ... why dont you both get an honest hard working job like the rest of the people //  Think I iwll give th atty generals both a call again . and get them moving on this ... dont let this  die down . you need to speak for your rights .. and take theirs away .  they dont deserve them .




In CT the lawyers will get money,the state will get money.thatys it.thats how it works here.


----------



## NEWP-Alyson (Dec 26, 2008)

Please see the following statement by New England Wood Pellet LLC regarding New England Pellet LLC of Connecticut. 

There has been much confusion regarding the New England Pellet (NEP - Suffield CT retailers/distributor) situation and its connection to New England Wood Pellet (Jaffrey NH pellet fuel manufacturer).  We hope this statement helps to clarify and also provides some detail on current litigation against NEP.






Statement of* New England Wood Pellet LLC, Jaffrey NH*
Regarding Affiliation with
*New England Pellet LLC, Suffield CT*
December 24, 2008


New England Wood Pellet LLC (NEWP) is a manufacturer of wood pellet fuel headquartered in Jaffrey, NH, with production facilities in Jaffrey, NH, Schuyler, NY, and Palmer, MA.  New England Pellet LLC (NEP) is the company that is the defendant in a lawsuit filed by Connecticut Attorney General Richard Blumenthal on December 1, 2008.  In that lawsuit it is alleged that NEP engaged in unfair and deceptive trade practices under Connecticut law in failing to deliver wood pellets to certain customers who had pre-paid NEP for wood pellets.

Despite the similarity in company names, NEWP is not an owner, operator or shareholder of NEP nor is NEWP a division or subsidiary of NEP.  NEP is an unrelated company headquartered in Suffield, CT, that is a distributor and retailer of wood pellet fuel.  In the past NEWP has sold pellet fuel on a wholesale basis to NEP for resale by NEP to NEP’s customers, including those in CT.  

On December 8, 2008, NEWP filed suit against NEP in NH in the Cheshire County Superior Court raising several claims against NEP, some of which included breach of contract and nonpayment of invoices of previously shipped product and impermissibly causing confusion as to the source, sponsorship and affiliation of NEP with NEWP.  

NEWP regrets the confusion that has arisen amongst retailers and consumers regarding the similar company names of NEWP and NEP.  NEWP recommends that any retailer or consumer that has paid NEP for wood pellets but has not received them by any date specified in a purchase order or sales agreement contact the Consumer Protection Division of their state’s attorney general’s office.

Contact:     
Charlie Niebling
General Manager
New England Wood Pellet LLC
www.pelletheat.com


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 29, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Any news on these A-holes?




Saturday i was at a wedding and talked to a person that lives in suffield on the same street as the owner.he said he saw him plowing his driveway the last storm.i guess there back


----------



## splash (Dec 29, 2008)

If you live in MA and are part of this scam, you have to file with the Attorney General's office in MA.  The Springfield Office is located at 1350 Main St. (4th floor, I think).  It's the Sovereign Bank building.  While you are downtown, filing with the AG's office, go to the court house and pick up a small claims court application.  It's $40.00 to file.  You must have the name of the company and the name of the "president" of the company.  Call the Secretary of State's office in CT and find out which one of these clowns is listed as the "president."

IF YOU WIN THIS SMALL CLAIMS COURT CASE, YOU CAN POSSIBLY ATTACH A LEIN TO THEIR MORTGAGES OR HOUSES OR WHATEVER.  THEY CANNOT SELL UNTIL THE LEINS ARE PAID.  

Also, keep working with your credit card company.  Take it to all levels that you can possibly take it.

Splash finally received a credit through the credit card company.  It took several weeks and many letters.  I originally charged through PayPal and ultimately my AmEx card.  I did not give up largely because of the encouragement from this group.  I disputed and disputed and disputed.


----------

